# Internetshop Stauden ?



## Ikulas (14. März 2014)

Hallo,

kennt jemand einen guten Internetshop für Stauden ?
Ich möchte gerne den Bestand an Bienen-Hummel-taugliche mehrjährige Stauden in unseren Garten aufstocken. Bei uns im Umkreis gibt es leider so die üblichen Stauden. Etwas anders, gerade das was Insekten interessant finden, findet man kaum. Ab und an habe ich bei Vivara gekauft, die auch gute Pflanzen anbieten. Kennt jemand noch eine Alternativen ?

LG Beate


----------



## mickeymuc (14. März 2014)

Hallo Beate,

Ich kenne einen kleinen aber tollen Betrieb südlich von München. Die Adresse ist www.stauden-frank.de, er hat einen kleinen Shop, aber wenn Du ihn fragst stellt er sicher auch ein Sortiment zusammen dass Deinen Insekten hilft und für Deine Bedingungen passt.
Ich würde ihn nicht empfehlen wenn ich nicht überzeugt von der Qualität seiner Pflanzen wäre, ich habe dort schon viel gekauft und wenig wieder verloren.
Wasserpflanzen gibt es dort übrigens auch.

Viele Grüße!

Mcihael


----------



## Ikulas (14. März 2014)

Hallo Michael,

danke für den Tipp. Das schaue ich mir mal an.

LG Beate


----------



## RiffRaff (15. März 2014)

Hallo Beate,

ich habe das gleiche Problem, bekomme auch nicht die Pflanzen, die ich gerne hätte, obwohl ich inner Großstadt wohne.
Habe mich schon vor längeren nach einem akzeptablen Online-Shop umgesehen und bin bei
http://www.zauberstaude.de/shop-Zauberstaude.html
gelandet! 
Viele "Bienen-Pflanzen" sind sogenannte 2-jährige, die nach der Versamung erst im Folgejahr eine Blüte bringen und diese habe ich dort alle gefunden!

Alle Lieferungen waren bisher gut, Qualität stimmte und die Preise sind vernünftig.

gruß

Micha


----------



## Ikulas (20. März 2014)

Danke erst mal, auch das schaue ich mir mal an.

LG Beate


----------



## Dominic_1975 (20. März 2014)

Hallo Beate!

Schau dich mal bei der Eggert Baumschule um. Adresse: http://www.eggert-baumschulen.de/ 
Ich habe mir dort schon oft Bäume, __ Heckenpflanzen und diverse Clematis & Co. für den Garten bestellt. Immer 1aWare erhalten.


----------



## Tottoabs (22. März 2014)

Ikulas schrieb:


> Ich möchte gerne den Bestand an Bienen-Hummel-taugliche mehrjährige Stauden in unseren Garten aufstocken.


 An was für Pflanzen denkst du da?


----------



## Ikulas (24. März 2014)

Hallo Totto,

hab mir inzwischen einige Stauden besorgt zb kriechender __ Günsel, __ Taubnessel, Nachtviole, __ Gamander, Heide-__ Nelke, __ Moschus-Malve, __ Wiesensalbei, Bergamotte, __ Ziest, Storchenschnabel. 

LG Beate


----------



## Tottoabs (24. März 2014)

Ikulas schrieb:


> Hallo Totto,
> 
> hab mir inzwischen einige Stauden besorgt zb kriechender __ Günsel, __ Taubnessel, Nachtviole, __ Gamander, Heide-__ Nelke, __ Moschus-Malve, __ Wiesensalbei, Bergamotte, __ Ziest, Storchenschnabel.
> 
> LG Beate


Na da muss ich Google erst mal ein bisschen beschicken...Danke für die Infos.


----------



## jolantha (25. März 2014)

Bei mir war es einfach : Augen zu und durch ---- ich hab bei Baldur bestellt ! 
Ich konnte nicht anders, die Bilder waren einfach wieder mal zu toll. 
Weiße Fuchsien , woanders nicht zu bekommen. 
Ihr könnt mich ruhig verhauen, ich weiß ich bin doof, bin ja selbst schon 
mal reingefallen .  aber vielleicht habe ich ja auch mal Glück


----------



## neuemmendorfer (25. März 2014)

Ich kann dir keinen Tipp geben, wo man gute Stauden bekommt. Kann nur schreiben wo man unterirdische Qualität bekommt: baldur und Gärtner Pötschke!


----------



## Ikulas (25. März 2014)

Baldur kenne ich nicht, aber Pötschke. Hat mich auch nicht überzeugt. Und Ahrens & Siebert kann sich da auch gut einreihen. Nichts ist wirklich was geworden, was ich bei letzterem bestellt habe. Alles ist kümmerlich klein geblieben :-(. 

LG Beate


----------



## misudapi (25. März 2014)

Hallo Beate,
ich bin bei allen drei Firmen, die du oben genamt hast, nicht mehr Kunde. Ich traue den Bildern aus den Katalogen gar nicht mehr.
Schau mal bei www.Zauberstaude.de rein, die sind gut bestückt. Werde mir wahrscheinlich da Pflanzen für mein zweites Moor- Speiskübeln bestellen.
Gruß Susanne


----------



## Ikulas (25. März 2014)

Das Angebot bei "Zauberstaude" sieht sehr gut aus .


----------



## Ikulas (25. März 2014)

Hallo Susanne,

für Deine Moorbeetbestückung kann ich Dir auch wärmstens Thomas Carow empfehlen. Bei ihm habe ich meine ganzen Fleischfresser gekauft und die Pflänzchen sind 1a. 
http://falle.de/scripts/index.php?i=1,0
Die aktuelle Preisliste findest Du hier: www.falle.de/versandpreisliste.pdf‎

LG Beate


----------



## RiffRaff (25. März 2014)

Ikulas schrieb:


> Hallo Totto,
> 
> hab mir inzwischen einige Stauden besorgt zb kriechender __ Günsel, __ Taubnessel, Nachtviole, __ Gamander, Heide-__ Nelke, __ Moschus-Malve, __ Wiesensalbei, Bergamotte, __ Ziest, Storchenschnabel.
> 
> LG Beate


Hallo Beate,

meine Lieferung is grade heute gekommen, mit dabei: Königskerzen (1,60m), Natternkopf, diverse __ Glockenblumen, Beinwell und auch __ Bodendecker wie Schaumkraut.

Ich werde mal im Sommer Bilder der Blütenstände machen.

gruß

Micha


----------



## Ikulas (26. März 2014)

Königskerzen (violett und weiß) habe ich mir aus Samen selbst gezogen, ebenso wie Natternkopf und __ Drachenkopf, Bechermalve und noch ein paar andere Pflänzchen. Ob sie sich in meinem lehmhaltigen Boden halten, muss man erst mal sehen. Gerade Natternköpfe, die ich wunderschön finde, mögen es ja eher karg. Außerdem säe ich jedes Jahr direkt Mohnblumen, Ringelblumen und Kornblumen aus. Beinwell und divese __ Bodendecker wie __ Ehrenpreis und __ Pfennigkraut gedeiht bei uns schon. 
Andere nennen es Unkraut, bei mir darf das wachsen so z.b,. auch Scharfgarbe. Man muss nur aufpassen, dass es nicht überhand nimmt. 
Jetzt hoffe ich, dass mein __ Lavendel wieder gut wächst. Den habe ich leider bereits im Herbst zuweit zurückgeschnitten. Aber der Winter war ja mild und ich kann hoffen. Also ich denke Hummeln & Co werden bei uns schon fündig werden. 
__ Glockenblumen sind bei mir leider immer verlaust gewesen. Mal schauen, was sie dieses Jahr machen. 
Ich fotografiere das ganze Jahr durch die Blütenstände. Auf Deine Bilder bin ich deshalb sehr gespannt .

LG Beate


----------



## misudapi (26. März 2014)

Hallo Beate ,
danke für den Tip. Ich wollte meinen zweiten Kübel mal mit  "nicht-Fleisch-fresssenden-Pflanzen" bestücken. Dabei dacht ich auch an Bienen-freundlichen -Pflanzen. 
Hatte dabei an __ Moornelke,  Glockenblume und __ Astern gedacht,sowie an Bachnelken-Wurz, Russisches __ Wollgras und Knabenkraut. Muss mich nur noch informieren ob ich bei der Pflanzenkombi einen Wurzelsperre mit einbringen muß. Z.B. wegen der Moorglockenblune.
Vor 2 Wochen hatte ich mit meinen Schwiegervater ebenfall versucht unter den Koniferen was Bienenfreundliche zu machen. Mein Liste hatte er nicht so ganz beachtet oder seine Lesebrille nicht mit  , aber für ca 200,- eingekauft. Da Ihm der Garten gehört hab ich auch brav alles eingebuddelt. Viele Sorten Storchenschnabel, Japan-Segge, Funkie,
Schaumkraut, __ Nelken, Schachbrettblumen, __ Hornveilchen, Glockenblume. 
Es sieht jetzt mit den Stauden schon mal besser aus als die nackte Erde. Und imSommer hoffe ich auf viel Bienenbesuch.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (26. März 2014)

Hallo,liebe Blumen-u. Staudenfreunde,
Vielen Dank für den Tipp "Zauberstaude". Habe eben dort einiges bestellt, mal sehen, in welcher Qualität sie liefern. Haben schöne Auswahl!
Die üblichen Blumenanbieter (Pötschke, Ahrenz +Sieberz, Baldur, kannste vergessen. Teilweise matschige Blumenzwiebeln, verschimmelte Tulpenzwiebeln usw. Wenn du dann reklamierst, bekommst du keine Antwort (bei Pötschke!). So verlockend und toll die Bilder immer aussehen, ich bin schon einige Male reingefallen!  Muß ich mir nicht mehr antun. Na, mal sehen , wie es bei "Zauberstaude" ist, sonst war's das.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Ikulas (26. März 2014)

Hallo Susanne,

das ist auch eine schöne Idee für eine Kübel-Bepflanzung. Ich hab mir jetzt ein halbes Weinfass bepflanzt, allerdings eben mit Fleischfresser. Aber wenn sich das gut macht, dann ist ein Kübel mit was blühendem auch noch eine Option für mich. Rings um mich herum sind die meisten Gärten mit Steinen und üblichen Koniferen und/oder Kirchlorberen bepflanzt. Also nichts für Insekten. Da ist es Zeit, dass man hier etwas abhilft. Wir haben jedes Jahr Unmengen von Hummeln bei uns. Und es kommt auch regelmäßig ein __ Taubenschwänzchen. Ist einfach schön anzuschauen, wenn Insekten sich über die Blüten hermachen .

LG Beate


----------



## Ikulas (26. März 2014)

Hallo Goldkäferchen,
ich werde die Tage auch bei Zauberstaude noch das eine oder andere bestellen. Bei diesem Angebot kann ich mich kaum zurückhalten . 
Mit Pötschke habe ich die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht. Tolle Bilder aber leider sieht das in Realität anders aus. 
LG Beate


----------



## RiffRaff (26. März 2014)

Hallo,

ich hab mal von meiner Lieferung Bilder gemacht.
Ich glaube, ich muß nicht erklären, das man im März keinen blühenden Natternkopf bekommen wird...

Wie gesagt, ich bestelle schon seit ein paar Jahren bei zaubertstaude und war bisher immer zufrieden.

gruß

Micha


----------



## misudapi (26. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
@Micha deine Pflanzen sehen gut aus für die Jahreszeit.

Letztes Jahr hatte meine Freundin auch so gute bekommen, so das ich Zauberstaude mit reinen Gewissen weiter empfehlen konnte.Ich selbst will ja auch Moorpflazen bestellen. 
Aber erst möchte ich im Gruga-Park in Essen bei den Frühjahrs-Pflanzenraritätenmarkt zuschlagen. Ende April bin ich am Samstagmorgen da und habe dann noch eine große Auswahl. Meine Mutter kommt auch mit den Rollstuhl mit, so das ich auf ihren Schoß eine große Abstellfläche habe.   

Mein Kübel habe ich heute fertig gemacht und verkleidet. Auf den Torf habe ich noch Sphagnum-__ Moos aus den ersten Kübel zerrupft angedrückt. Das kann dann schon mal in ruhe anwachsen.


----------



## Ikulas (27. März 2014)

Hallo Micha,

die Pflanzen sehen gut aus. So sahen auch die aus, die ich bei vivara bestellt habe. Kann ich ach empfehlen, aber die Auswahl ist deutlich kleiner. 

@Susanne
Bei Deinem Beet empfehle ich Dir derzeit ein Gitterschutz gegen Amseln. Denn die klauen das __ Moos zum Nestbau. Mein älteres Moorbeet haben sie ausgeräumt inkl. einem kleinen __ Sonnentau. Ich werde mein neues Beet schützen,. bevor ich das Moos drauf packe.

LG Beate


----------



## misudapi (27. März 2014)

Hallo Beate
das mit den Amsel kann ich nur bestättigen. Man könnte diese Tiere auch umbenemmen in "__ Moos-raus-rupfer" oder "Moos-Elstern".
Sie haben mir letztes Jahr im ersten Kübel alles rausgerissen. Saubande 

Aber wie soll ich das machen? Im ersten Kübel sind __ fleischfressende Pflanzen , die hoch werden. In zweiten sollen bienenfreundliche rein die hoch *und* breit werden. Die Pflanzen hindere ich doch dann mit den Draht am Wachstum. Wie willst du es anbringen und welche Größe? Da ich eh noch Draht für mein Insektenhotel brauche, kommt man  vielleicht mit einem Draht aus.


----------



## Ikulas (27. März 2014)

Hallo Susanne,

ich werde einen Käfig aus Hasendraht basteln und in der Nestbauzeit drüberstülpen. Muss ja nicht dauerhaft drüber. Nur solange Amseln Nester bauen. Da ist eben Hochkonjunktur.
Wenn ich mein Teil fertig habe, mach ich mal ein Bild. 
LG Beate


----------



## troll20 (27. März 2014)

Wenn sie nur beim __ Moos bleiben würden, aber bei mir finden sie die Glaswolledämmung viel interessanter an der halb fertigen Fassade. 
Derzeit muss ich jeden Tag Löscher stopfen bzw Nester entfernen  

LG Rene


----------



## misudapi (28. März 2014)

Hallo,
 Bilder sind immer gut.
Nur verrübergehend würde  bei mir nichts nützen. Die Tiere hatte letztes Jahr bei der Futtersuche regelmäßig  im Moorkübel das __ Moos rausgerupft.
Für mich heißt das entweder deine Idee mit den Draht umsetzen oder wieder täglich die Löcher im Moos stopfen.
Ich hoffe ja das die Stauden im zweiten Moorbeet schnell die kleine Fläche zuwachsen. Ist ja nur ein 90l Kübel.
@rene
wenn die Fasade diese Jahr nicht fertig werden soll, kannst du ja die Nester belassen. Hat bestimmt was für sich.


----------



## Ikulas (10. Apr. 2014)

Hier meine Hasendfraht-Konstruktion. Das gleiche habe ich auch über mein Moorbeet, das neben dem Teich ist.
Das Teil kommt irgendwann wieder weg. Einfach, aber effektiv.


----------



## misudapi (12. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Beate,
entschuldige das ich jetzt erst antworte, aber der Garten und die Pfütze hatte mich in Griff. 
Schön das du an das Bild gedacht hast.So hatte ich mir das nicht vorgestellt, flacher vielleicht.
Eine flache Version habe ich vor meinen Insekten-Hotel. Auf die Moorbeete befindet sich kein Draht. Die Amseln lassen dieses Jahr ihre Schnäbel davon.
Auf den Runden haben alle fleischfressenden Pflanzen von letzten Jahr überlebt ( wundert wohl bei den Winter keinen). 
Das neue Viereckige ist so weit vorbereitet , da wächst auch schon __ Moos drauf. Ende April gehts dann zum Pflanzen-Raritäten-Markt im Gruga-Park.
Ich bin auf der Suche nach Moor-Aster, Glöcken, __ Wollgras und Knabenkraut. Dann wird der 90l Kübel auch voll sein.
Gruß Susanne


----------



## Ikulas (14. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Susanne,

das kommt ja auch wieder weg. Deshalb habe ich auf das Aussehen nicht so geachtet.
Ich muss mal auf die Suche nach __ Moos für mein Moorbeet machen. Das jetzige ist irgendwie etwas vergammelt; hab es zu lange in der Tüte belassen. 
Aber ansonsten hast Du mich jetzt inspiriert nächstes Jahr ein zweiten Mookübeln in Angriff zu nehmen. Dann möchte ich auch Moor-__ Astern und Orchideen einfpflanzen. Das sieht ganz sicher auch schön aus.

Derzeit blüht mein __ Fettkraut im anderen Beet schön violett und eien Schlauchpflanze  hat eine dicke Blütenknospe .
So was macht richtig Spaß .

LG Beate


----------



## Uwe.SH (11. Mai 2014)

Hallo

Ich kaufe öfter hier mal Pflanzen, die Qualität ist gut, und auch die Auswahl.
www.stauden-stade.de

Einen schönen Sonntag
LG Uwe


----------



## PeterBoden (11. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

seit ungefähr neun Jahren bestelle ich Stauden online, einige der bereits genannten Lieferer stehen auch auf meiner Liste der bevorzugten Lieferer.

Von eggert-baumschulen sind vor acht Wochen vier Gehölzsortimente 'Wildrosenhecke' bei mir eingetroffen, das waren 40 wurzelnackte __ Wildrosen. Wie immer bei Eggert bestens (!) verpackt, sehr kräftige und pflanzfertig geschnittene Ware (bei Eggert war ich vor Jahren im Zuge eines Nordseeurlaubes dort vor Ort, recht beeindruckend).

Zauberstaude ist nach zwei enttäuschenden Lieferungen leider nicht mehr in meiner Liste. 

Vor ein paar Wochen bekam ich eine Mail von stauden-stade zu einem interessanten Angebot über ein spezielles Pflanzsortiment für schattige Plätze, Schattenglanz. 
(die genau erklärenden Pdf's findet man http://www.stauden.de/cms/staudenverwendung/mischpflanzungen/download/Schattenglanz_Artenliste.pdf und noch besser hier http://www.stauden.de/cms/download/Schattenglanz.pdf)
Tja, Stauden-stade hatte mir zum größten Teil nur angeführte Ersatztypen angeboten zu einem weniger attraktiven Preis.

Also meine Liste abgearbeitet und übrig geblieben sind:

http://www.bluetenblatt.de/
http://www.pflanzmich.de/
http://www.stauden-becker.de/

Zwei Pflanzlieferungen sind eingetroffen und im Quartier, die letzte kommt Donnerstag/Freitag. Das sind weit über 100 Pflanzen, gepflanzt wird Schattenglanz Ende nächster Woche.


Ein sehr reichhaltiges Angebot findet man bei
http://www.pflanzenversand-gaissmayer.de/index,de.html
Besonderheiten bei:
http://www.alpine-peters.de/
http://www.alpinergarten.de/shop/index.php


----------



## kette (26. Juni 2014)

Hallo Ihr,

wir bestellen schon lange alles bei AS Garten. Da sind wir immer mit zufrieden. Letztens haben wir uns auch neue Stauden dort bestellt. Sogar ganz praktische im Naturtopf, das Einplanzen klappte sehr gut: http://www.as-garten.de/stauden/stauden-im-naturtopf


----------

